# lenovo y50-70 screen started flickering after win 10



## Guest (May 24, 2016)

Hi guys. I have a lenovo y50-70. My screen started flickering the minute i updated to windows 10, indicating a software issue. I tried upgrading and downgrading my vga drivers with no effect whatsoever. I clean installed windows 10 again and still the same issue. I updated the bios as well.
I tried the video that says to disconnect and connect the screen cable. It improved the issue for a short while and then its back within 2 weeks. This is strange as it suggests a hardware thing despite the fact that the issue only started after updating to windows 10.
I also tried disabling the two problem reporting services as some one suggested and no effect.
I spent hours (if not days in total) researching this and i tried many things. I have headaches because of this flickering and i can not work. 
Please help. 
PS. The issue never happens inside games and is more recurrent while browsing.( again indicating software not hardware)

Regards


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

the machine appears on the lenovo win10 supported page. which narrows down any issue due to not been supported by the OS.
https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/documents/ht103535#lenovonotebook

it seems you've addressed all the major areas of updating, bios, vga drivers and updates. but wondered if the BIOS is up to version V3.03 9ECN43WW (or later version).
also, changing the Panel Self-Refresh setting to "disable" in the Intel HD Graphics control panel. (though some versions do not have Panel Self-Refresh setting, skip this step).

as this narrows down, it leaves the hardware issue (as suggested) and a need to contact Lenovo local support centre for hardware troubleshoot.
https://support.lenovo.com/gb/en/windows-support


----------

